

Lean Startup is Crap - adib
http://cutecoder.org/business/lean-startup-crap/

======
benjaminwootton
This is the biggest strawman argument I've ever encountered on HN.

Since when was 'lean startup' equated with putting up a landing page and not
even telling anyone about it?

~~~
13hours
My thoughts while reading the post exactly. Read Reece's Lean Startup, and he
gives specific examples on how to cheaply test the waters. Reducing all that
to a landing page harvesting emails is completely the opposite of what Lean
Startup proposes.

Lean Startup is about measuring everything, and only doing what takes your
idea forward. Anything else is wastage. If you need to measure potential
uptake in a target market that won't find your landing page, then creating a
landing page is wasting your time.

------
toumhi
OP seems to equate Lean Startup with "build a landing page then see what
happens". This is more about "wishing and hoping" method than lean.

Lean advocates to design experiments to maximize learning from your target
market and the problem you're aiming to solve. So, validating the problem,
your solution, and talking to customers are definitely part of this process.

Lean startup is no miracle way of guaranteed success, but it would be nice to
see more constructed criticism of lean startup than linkbait articles that in
the end don't contradict lean spirit at all.

------
stephengillie
Basically, this is saying that if your MVP is floundering, it's not Viable
enough, and it continues to provide good advice for how to extend the
Viability of that MVP. Its a good reminder that complexity complicates our
field at a double-exponential rate that continually increases, and thus the
complexity of our deliverables must increase at a similar rate.

Lean is still lean -- if your 3-man startup can do these things effectively
from a $1000/mo apartment and are OK with ramen and occcasional McD, you can
still do amazing things with less than $50,000/yr.

------
jbackus
Terrible. This article by section:

1\. Strawman defining the Learn Startup approach as creating a landing page
and hoping for signups

2\. Dismissal of strawman

3\. Advocation for building a beta product and getting feedback AKA one of the
fundamental concepts of the actual lean startup methodology

4\. Lengthy plug for author's Yammer tool

------
seivan
I see lean differently from most people. For me, lean means keeping a low
operations cost and nothing but that.

It's not HOW you do it, wether you build an alpha or just a landing page but
just: KEEP A LOW OPERATIONS COST. That's it.

Probably different from what most people consider to be lean, but that is all
lean means to me.

------
rurounijones
Generally good advice, iffy strawman regarding lean startup, linkbait title.

------
ryall
Lean != landing page

